

Hoax Article Published by Thomson SCI indexed "scientific" journal - dragandj
http://www.scribd.com/doc/167706815/EVALUATION-OF-TRANSFORMATIVE-HERMENEUTIC-HEURISTICS-FOR-PROCESSING-RANDOM-DATA

======
dragandj
We published this hoax article in Metalurgia International no. 6 2013. in June
2013. The journal was indexed by Thomson-Reuters SCIe index. As a result of
the hoax, the journal was dropped by TR in late August. BTW. This journal
caused major problems in Serbian and Romanian scientific community by
publishing thousands articles of "dubious" quality.

